# Bt Voyager 2100 + Wireless Pci 1040 Adaptor Problems Help!!!



## denz13 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi all!
I recently bought the BT VOYAGER 2100 ROUTER/MODEM and am having serious problems. My PCI 1040 wireless adaptor is not picking up any signal even though the wireless green light is on, on the router. Any ideas???


----------



## crisell (Dec 15, 2004)

Like you I have the Voyager 2100 with 1040 adapters.
One of my pc's still has win 98SE and that works fine, my new pc with XP sp2 worked fine with an adsl modem, I have now installed the 1040 which cannot see the voyager. I can connect to the internet when hard wired to the router but not wireless. The 1040 adapter is installed and "working correctly" (so the device manager says) but fails to "see" the router. I have swapped adapters between the pcs and still no change. I have made 2 long premium rate calls to the voyager helpline who say that there seems to be some sort of issue with XP sp2 and the adapter but as the adapter is not a certifeid XP compatible device they are unable to help me any further. I find it amazing that BT can promote an adapter that is not fully compatible with the worlds biggest operating system. If anyone has any advice or suggestions I would be gratefull (apart from sticking it up Mr BT's ****).


----------



## Paul69 (Jan 1, 2005)

*BT Voyager*

I have just joined this forum and like you I have the same problem - 2 PC's both running XP SP2 - one is reconginised by the network but the other is not.

Am desperate for some help .....anyone


----------



## crisell (Dec 15, 2004)

*It only seems to get worse*

 In desperation I totally uninstalled Service Pack 2 also Norton Firewall & antivus and am still unable to get the 1040 adapter to see the Voyager 2100 router unless I hard wire it. Occaisionaly there is a momentary blip when the voyager is seen but I have been unable to connect to it, yet if I switch on the adjacent pc running 98 SE the adapter detects the router with very high signal to noise ratio and works perfectly. My last option which I do not intend to do would be to install 98 SE on the newer machine.
If there is any guru out there who can come up with the remedy to this problem I may take up religeon and start praising that guru.


----------

